# GeForce3-TV-Out!



## ElFunghi (28. Juni 2002)

Moin,
hab nen prob un zwar möchte ich einen Videofilm von Rechner auf Video Kopiern und habe mir dafür einen ScartAdapter geholt in den man das S-Video Kabel und den Sound reinstecken kann. Nun, Sound habe ich allerdings kein Bild!?? Muss ich bei meienr Karte erst irgentetwas einstellen? oder liegt es am Format??
Bitte QUICK HELP iss wichtig ich brauch den Film am Wochenende!!


----------



## sam (29. Juni 2002)

du hast nicht zufällig nen detonatortreiber drauf?
wenn du den tv-out nutzen willst, brauchst du den originaltreiber vom hersteller...


----------



## ElFunghi (29. Juni 2002)

Doch ich hab Detonator drauf, iss aba Wurscht ich hab das Prob selbst gelöst. Das TV-Tool kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen !


----------

